# 10EE chucks



## b335249 (Jan 31, 2018)

Who makes a decent 3 and/or 4 jaw for the money? What size would you recomend on a monarch 10EE? 8 or 10? It has a D1-3 spindle.

thanks for any input...
Ben


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi Ben,
Buck makes nice chucks, Skinner does too, some of the imports are ok too
it kinda depends on the size and type work you are planning to do.
an 8" chuck would be good for general work
set-tru 3 jaw chucks are the best you can get for all around work on round and hex shaped work.
they can be had used for less than a new one, but they are pricey
as far as a 4 jaw chuck, the imports are ok for most work, but a used vintage chuck can be an option there as well


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 1, 2018)

You didn't say what the budget is, but Bison makes good chucks as well.  Here's a good place
to buy them:

http://www.rlstephenstool.com/lathe_chucks.htm


----------



## b335249 (Feb 1, 2018)

Nogoingback said:


> You didn't say what the budget is, but Bison makes good chucks as well.  Here's a good place
> to buy them:
> 
> http://www.rlstephenstool.com/lathe_chucks.htm


I have noticed that the D1-4 is more popular than the -3. Maybe my best bet is to get a plain back chuck and a separate adapter plate...??? 

Nogoingback.....yeah..these are more than I want to spend. (for now anyways)

thanks!
Ben


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 1, 2018)

There was a 8" 4-jaw steel body cushman chuck with a D1-3 back I was recently eyeing on eBay for a decent price.  It appeared to be in good shape with very little use.  I decided I have too many chucks now.  Don't need anymore.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 1, 2018)

Not that it means a pattern of typical size chuck and or brand. But I have seen 6” 3 jaw chucks more than anything else on a 10ee. And it was a Buck set-tru…Dave


----------



## b335249 (Feb 1, 2018)

What about "SHARS" brand? thoughts? anyone using one?


----------



## fradish (Feb 1, 2018)

Not on a 10EE but I have 3 Shars chucks, a 6" 3 jaw scroll with removable jaw caps (D1-4), a 6" 4 jaw scroll (threaded)
and a 8" 4 jaw independent (D1-4).  I'm happy with all of them.  I initially had the 6" 3 jaw on my South Bend 9C which has
a threaded spindle, but eventually I bought a D1-4 backplate and am now using it on my PM-1228.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Feb 1, 2018)

10" chuck on a 10EE is too much,  with jaws even slightly extended you could easily bang the cross slide.  There is a reason the recommended 4 jaw size was 8 or less.  I have a Norton 8" 4 jaw which was factory supplied in 1956 but I much prefer a 6" bison 4 jaw  if that small of a chuck will do the job.


----------



## Chuck K (Feb 1, 2018)

My 10EE came with the original chucks.  They were cushman, 8" 4 jaw and 6" 3 jaw.  Wouldn't have wanted anything larger on that machine.


----------



## b335249 (Feb 2, 2018)

Chuck K said:


> My 10EE came with the original chucks.  They were cushman, 8" 4 jaw and 6" 3 jaw.  Wouldn't have wanted anything larger on that machine.


Thanks! Do you have a resource for used parts for the 10EE?


----------



## Doubleeboy (Feb 2, 2018)

b335249 said:


> Thanks! Do you have a resource for used parts for the 10EE?



Ebay or google search


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 3, 2018)

b335249 said:


> What about "SHARS" brand? thoughts? anyone using one?




https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/in-total-shock-over-my-shars-3-jaw-chuck.60515/


----------



## Chuck K (Feb 3, 2018)

b335249 said:


> Thanks! Do you have a resource for used parts for the 10EE?


Can't help you there.  I included all of the accessories when I sold the machine.  It had pretty much everything it came with originally including the 5C nose and drawbar and the taper attachment.  I had an extra 5C nose for it but I can't seem to locate it.  I'm thinking I must have sold or traded it somewhere along the line.


----------



## old_dave (Feb 3, 2018)

I've come to this thread late. Anyway back in 2008 Scott at Monarch lathes posted a bit on Practical Machinist about their remanufacturing of 10EE's. He included a list of chucks they could provide. All were steel bodied Pratt Burnerds: four jaw chucks, 6 inch and 8 inch; three jaw chucks, both 6 inch and 8 inch. An 8 inch 3 jaw seems big to me but its use on a 10EE is not unheard of. When I bought my (used) 10EE it came with an 8 inch 4 jaw Cushman. I thought I'd never have a use for a chuck that big but of course I soon found the extra size was quite useful. Most of the time I use an easier to lift 6 inch 4 jaw Buck.
David


----------

